# Road races here in socal?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

so i read on the forum that starting out in Road races for first time racers is better because crits are just 40 minute hammerfests...
but after checking socalcycling and bikecal i only see a few Road races (half are not even in so cal...)... and a TON of crits...
is there another site or source that will show me more road races here in southern cal?
or is it really not popular here?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not aware of many RR options in SoCal. There's a lot up in NorCal though, and some like the San Ardo RR are not too far if you stay overnight somewhere like SLO the night before. I did San Ardo a few years ago and it would be a good course for a new racer. It's not too hilly, but it has a hill that will whittle down the group at the start of the second (final) lap of the course provided a few riders go up front and hammer that climb a little. The road surface was pretty good and overall it was a well-run and fun race. 

Early in the season there are quite a few RRs up in NorCal in the central valley areas, places like Fresno, Visalia, Turlock, etc. Again, all involve a good drive and probably an overnight stay unless you want to hit the road in the middle of the night. But they are all rolling and on open roads, so in my experience those are good races. 

Another race that I'd look into is the Crit at Cal State San Marcos. It has a decent hill in it, which reduces the field size. In general, you will get a better gauge of your fitness and be less likely to get caught in a crash if you enter races where a selection is forced. 4-corner crits where 100 line up and 85 finish together are more dangerous and require more tactics in terms of bumping elbows and working a pack. If you're new you'll spend a lot of time on the tail end where it "yo-yo's" and your braking hard in every corner and then sprinting to catch back up. Crits and circuit races with a moderate hill will thin out the field and be a better way to test your fitness and learn how to race IMO.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*RR in So Cal are few because..*

They can't often close the roads for a race because there are too many people driving on them.

There are a few in San Deigo County early in the season. Don't be too worried about making your racing debut in a Crit, if you must. Really, you probably will be dropped anyhow, most new racers are...


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

is there any othe sites besids socalcycling, bikecal to find road races and crits?
also is there a site that lists the san diego bike races?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

daivs_T said:


> is there any othe sites besids socalcycling, bikecal to find road races and crits?
> also is there a site that lists the san diego bike races?


You'll find NorCal sched here: http://www.ncnca.org/road/

The San Diego races are listed on SCNCA here: http://www.scnca.com/2006calendar.asp

The above link works even though it lists 2006 as the date, you'll see it's the 2009 Calendar.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Check out http://cycology101.com/ for races, rides and events in any area.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> They can't often close the roads for a race because there are too many people driving on them.
> 
> There are a few in San Deigo County early in the season. Don't be too worried about making your racing debut in a Crit, if you must. Really, you probably will be dropped anyhow, most new racers are...


True dat. Camp Pendelton has a 30 mile out and back race in Feb/Mar. It's a good race to cut your teeth. Unfortunately, in So Cal it'll probably be easier to find a Triatholon. Sigh.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, I agree that the RR options in SoCal are limited, which is why if I had the bug to race a lot and weren't tied down I'd move to NorCal, specifically the Bay Area. An added bonus is it stays light out until about 9PM or later in the late spring, early summer so you can bag a pretty decent ride after work depending...


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i go to school full time and train whenever i can... so looks like when next race season comes along ill be doin a bunch of crits and any RR i can find.. im willing to travel to san diego and La county but not too much further...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

daivs_T said:


> i go to school full time and train whenever i can... so looks like when next race season comes along ill be doin a bunch of crits and any RR i can find.. im willing to travel to san diego and La county but not too much further...


Have you considered track racing on a velodrome? There are three that I know of in California: 1. San Diego (my home 'drome). 2. ADT center in Carson (I believe) and 3. Helleyer Park in San Jose.

In San Diego there's racing every Tues. night until Aug.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

what kind of race are the san diego night ones? track?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

daivs_T said:


> i go to school full time and train whenever i can... so looks like when next race season comes along ill be doin a bunch of crits and any RR i can find.. im willing to travel to san diego and La county but not too much further...


good luck finding RR then. 
They are at santa barbara (2, one early, one july). 
Boulevard 40 miles east of san diege (once in january, once in april?) 
devils punch bown in palmdale (twice this year, february and april). 
murieta area (march and may). 
in march there is san dimas stage race and this year we were so lucky to have a stage race in ventura. Each of those had one RR in them.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

daivs_T said:


> what kind of race are the san diego night ones? track?


It's track racing. The velodrome racing here has gotten more attention lately (from spectators and racers) that they have included a Friday night racing to their schedule. 

http://www.sdvelodrome.com/Home


----------

